# Sig Sauer 1911 ultra compact Help



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

I was in my local pawn shop today & they had a sig sauer 1911 ultra compact in .45. Not knowing anything about it I would like some help from the forum. They are asking $899 which I think is way to high but I have bought enough from them that I know I can do better. What would be a fair price?(looks like the one in the picture I pulled off line.)
Also any problems with the firearm? Reviews I have read seem to be very favorable.
Thanks for any information & help
Mike
PS this will be my first 1911


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

did you get it yet ? excellent firearm, see if you can get it for $850.00 OTD


----------



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

No they are still sitting on it. Did swap a Rossi 38 for a S&W 469 with them even up.
Mike


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Check Gun Broker and/or the Blue Book of Gun Values to see where they get their pricing.

I've had a few Sigs (P220 Elite and P320SS) and I really like how they're put together. The will always be on my short list.


----------

